# Scuba Cert



## TJ Hooker (May 22, 2011)

Any recommendations on the best place to go to get certified. Thanks


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Dive1Unlimited.com I offer custom scuba certification. The cost is $110 over the required PADI fees and material. I am doing this to gain students and increase my numbers, however, won't skimp on safety and quality of instruction. Need at least 2 students to make this work. PADI fees/material are approx $100.


----------



## FISH ON ! (May 18, 2014)

Slim at Dive Pros is top notch.


----------



## TJ Hooker (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I have to find one more to join me and then I will begin.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

If Aqua Man and Wonder woman had a child, they would take said child to MBT.


----------



## smittyje1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Does anyone know at what age does a child have to be before they can go through a certification course?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

10 years old, but my opion is it's a little young. Just got our 13 year old grandaughter certified and she is doing fine. Already killing Flounder.


----------



## smittyje1 (Apr 24, 2015)

sealark said:


> 10 years old, but my opion is it's a little young. Just got our 13 year old grandaughter certified and she is doing fine. Already killing Flounder.


 My daughter is 10 and is showing a lot of interest, but I will probably make her wait another year or two. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Take your daughter down to Dive pros and let her watch the students being trained. Call CJ and ask her about a scheduled class time to go down. The instructors will know if she is ready or not.


----------



## mrmrezg (Jun 6, 2014)

I can't tell you who the best instructors are (no one can) you just have to find one that you like and go with it.

as for children go, 10 does sound young, but my son took his open class when he was 12 and my daughter did hers at 10 (about a year apart). I was a little concerned that they were both too young but they both did really well. I was surprised.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Dive Pros for sure. Quality group of folks there.


----------



## JustinR (Jul 23, 2015)

MBT in Pensacola is were it is at!!!!! i was 13 when i went there and now 29 and they are still the best around.


----------

